# Service stablitrak / ABS light



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

2012 Cruze 1.8L

I’m having the service lights come on for stablitrak and abs When I turn the car on. After pulling out of the driveway the lights go out and I start getting grinding noise kinda like my brakes are pulsating themselves ( like when you brake too hard slipping on ice ) once that happens I’ll hear near the brake pedal what seems like some sort of electronic type of activation between 5-7 times and then the service lights turn back on. Car drives fine otherwise and even the brakes seem ok. Not really sure where to start.

also I’m hearing a ticking noise from the driver front.... but only while the service lights are off. When the lights turn back on the ticking noise and pulsating goes away


----------



## DM99 (Jul 21, 2019)

Seems like that pulsating would be anti lock brake system, I would check there at the driver side first, you might have a stick or pebble lodged in there, and just give a quick check to the pads. Also the stabilitrak lights and those CELs are sometimes related to the negative battery cable.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I figured it was the abs. I’ll take the caliper off and make sure nothing is stuck in there.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Checked front brakes and nothing unusual or rocks lodged between rotor and pads. Removed and cleaned pads just to be sure. Still getting the same issues. Maybe a bad abs sensor? Maybe I need to drive it more to set an engine code. Any thoughts?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I think my next step is to inspect the WPS encoder ring for any debris and clean. I’ll reply back with any results.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

encoder ring was really dirty. Cleaned and put everything back together. Everything is working good again.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Issues came back today 
I’ll try to scan for codes to see if anything comes up this time.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Here are the codes that are showing now.


C00350F - Left Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Signal Erratic

C00355A - Left Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Not Plausible


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Well I found the issue for anyone else who’s having the same issue. The drive shaft retaining ring broke into pieces and got stuck to the ABS magnetic encoder ring on the back side of the wheel bearing hub assembly and was distorting the signal to the wheel speed sensor. Removed the metal pieces and used a soft bristled brush to clean up the dirt and debris from the ring. Closed everything back up and everything is working great again. Although I’ll have to go back in again to install a new retaining ring I’m still happy I got down to the actual issue.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Excellent job @Maqcro1 and thanks for documenting for us all...well done!


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Excellent job @Maqcro1 and thanks for documenting for us all...well done!


No problem. I searched and didn’t see anything in the forums. May have missed it but more info can’t hurt right ?


----------

